# RFID largo alcance



## tiopepe123 (May 11, 2007)

normalmente el alcance se obtiene con bobinas grandes, por lo menos con rdif comerciales

www.loc8tor.com diría que son tag activos, o sea con pila incluida, pero lo dicen con la boca pequeñita, es un pequeño transmisor de bips, utilizas un pequeño micro como el pic12f875 y lo despiestas cada segundo para enviar una rafaga de datos, el consumo es ridiculo, es lo que llaman tecnologia nanowat. www.microchip.com


http://www.aimglobal.org/technologies/rfid/


----------



## Andrés Mora (Jul 22, 2007)

Junto con saludarte tengo casi una inquietud muy parecida, estoy en un proyecto para un almacen y necesito saber la ubicacion de las cajas. Aun pienso que se puede hacer una triangulacion de antenas para que me de las coordenadas y de esa forma interpretar los datos y saber la ubicacion de cada caja ... Tengo dos pregunta que ojala alguien me ayude ¿ es posible ocupar la tecnologia rfid para la deteccion de la ubicacion en un almacen? ¿ para poder hacer el rastreo dependera del poder de la antena o de los dispositivos? Sin duda agradeceria que se me aconsejaran respecto al tema. Muchas gracias


----------



## eidtech (Jul 22, 2007)

buscale como RTLS...


----------



## Andrés Mora (Jul 22, 2007)

eidtech dijo:
			
		

> buscale como RTLS...



Muchas Gracias por esta ayuda inicial.


----------



## JemmyLanz (Mar 13, 2009)

Hola a todos;
recientemente estuve de compras en carrefour y las camisas vienen con los chips de RFID cosidos dentro y en vez de tirarlas he pensado que quizás pudiera tener alguna utilidad a la hora de hacer un sencillo sistema de control de acceso casero... vale, ya sé, hay inventos más económicos, pero la fantasía puede más que la lógica.
bien, buscando encontré este trabajo de fin de carrera de David Campiña sobre el Diseño de antenas miniaturas para RFID a 900Mhz, un tratado muy muy completito donde no sólo te dá la teoría sino como contruirte muchos y diferentes tipos de antenas según las necesidades particulares, aparte de listar toda clase de dispositivos referentes al RFID
http://sauron.etse.urv.es/public/propostes/pub/pdf/941pub.pdf

también encontré "RFDump: Software GPL para leer etiquetas RFID"
http://www.versvs.net/anotacion/rfdump-software-gpl-para-leer-etiquetas-rfid

lo que me falta por encontrar es cómo entrar los datos al ordenador

sobre el control de almacenes con localización de objetos, por lo visto el RTLS integra también la tecnología RFID con otra tecnología, pero no encontré cómo lo hacen.
obviamente con un almacén con miles de objetos que se descolocan "de repente y sin saber cómo pasó..." sería muy útil, pero encontrar un sistema económico...
tengo una idea.. supongamos un almacén con estanterías del suelo al techo pero que por los pasillos no hay impedimentos para acceder desde el suelo al techo, y mi idea sería crear un carril del que colgara la antena de RFID, quizás 2, una a cada lado (izquierda/derecha) para realizar una lectura a corta distancia (he visto que según el diseño de las antenas se puede lograr una señal muy direccional)
que dichas antenas esten conectadas al ordenador por wifi o bluetooth y que sean arrastradas por un sistema de carril superior y realicen un escaneo completo del almacén durante la noche o quizás también el periodo de descanso del mediodía, por ejemplo
si construir las antenas es económico pues lo más sencillo es un par de antenas por cada altura de las estanterías y un circuito que las active/lea por pares secuencialemente antes de pasar al siguiente segmento de la estantería
sé que suena trabajoso, pero se me ocurre que como solución podría ser económica
obviamente llevará su mantenimiento, crear una especie de tren o sistema de tracción invertido que además obtenga la energía del mismo rail...


bueno, opiniones? cómo lo llevan ustedes?
tendrían diseños, componentes, sabrían la frecuencia utilizada por las grandes superficies?
se podría aplicar a los chips que se utilizan en los animales domésticos?
un abrazo a tod@s desde Lanzarote
Jemmy


----------



## JemmyLanz (Mar 16, 2009)

hola, encontré un lector autónomo y programable que también funciona a traves de USB para mandar datos al ordenador que comercializa la revista Elektor. 
no es barato, bueno, creo, cuesta 64 euros, y si va a ser utilizado a traves del ordenador como I/O de datos, quizás sobre la pantalla LCD y algo más, pero no he visto por ahí una más sencilla. 
adjunto el enlace en ingles de elektor que la esplica y permite (si estas registrado) descargarte la revista y demás para verlo 
http://www.elektor.com/magazines/2006/september/elektor-rfid-reader.58524.lynkx 

y su enlace en castellano donde se puede comprar en Elektor también 
http://www.elektor.es/products/kits-modules/modules-(-9x)/elektor-rfid-reader-(060132-91).91440.lynkx 

a ver si encontrais cómo modificar esta para que sea más eonómica, ampliar su rango de poco centímetros e incluso poner 2 antenas y amplificar la señal...


----------



## josue21 (Mar 17, 2010)

buenas estoy interesado en esa tecnologia!!! porq tng un depsito a unos 500mts del lugar donde se despacha y quisiera tener una vigilacia de la maercancia q tengo en el deposito asi como un control con el inventario!! en realidad estube leyendo y con los tags activo!! ellas pueden trabajar con antenas microondas es cierto eso?


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 18, 2010)

Hay que buscar un balance costo/beneficio. Muchas bodegas/depositos si bien identifican cada caja con un rfid al momento de almacenarlas el sistema de gestion sabe previamente a que sector va a ir (x-y) y quien lo lleva va pasando por el camino (puertas, pasillos) con lo que va validando que llego a destino y en caso de "salir" sin tener la "orden de pedido" cuando pasa por cualquier antena estos son identificados... te espero a la salida.. 

Entiendo que para una bodega dinamica, si seria necesario saber en todo momento donde esta cada cosa..


----------

